# My new horse



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I mentioned awhile back I was getting a horse then it got postponed and well hes been home a few weeks now. His name is Leos Go Twist or as we call him Bailey. He is a registered 6 year old Appendix Quarter horse (for you non horse people appendix means half thoroughbred.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

awww...that's a beautiful horse! Congrats!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wow thats a pretty horse....lucky you!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow hes a beauty!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks, I was looking forward to training him but he is lame so I cant ride him. I rode tonight but had to keep it at a walk. I was hoping to show him by August but dont know if that will happen. I'll post good pictures of him when he is all cleaned up and pretty no all scrubby like the ones above.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, beautiful horse...and the owner lol 
Hey... he's s cool! Has that make you busy recently?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Love the picture where he is showing his teeth. Reminds me of the Mr. Ed show. 

Talk to me Bailey, Im sorry I made fun of your smile.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

He gorgeous! I'm so jealous. Why's he lame? I hope he gets better for you soon.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

My dumb mare kicked him


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

ouch......


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> ouch......


what she said, poor horsey


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Wow Lexus you have a beautiful horse. Of course me being a Kentucky girl I can appreciate horses hehe. Have fun with him and good luck on getting him well enough to show soon.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Down the street from us we have the local speedway about 1/2 mile from some stables where everyone in the area houses their horses. You would think the noise would spoof them. Esp like on the 4th weekend where they set off fireworks after the weekend race. Sounds a little familiar.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know where they keep horses here... they don't even need lisences.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

That's a very nice light fixture in the background


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

lol um thanks


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

mrmoby said:


> That's a very nice light fixture in the background



it is....i was noticing that myself....i just didnt say anythign about it, lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, it really is. haha i was looking too! (glad i wasnt the only one) haha!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

*lol*.....only reason I mention it is because I have the same one...only in black, and I put it on a slope........took forever to get it level.......


----------

